# [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität



## Braineater (2. März 2012)

*[Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

*Noctua NH-L12
Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität​**Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Einleitung und Danksagung
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Technische Daten und Besonderheiten
Maße im Detail
Montage und Inbetriebnahme
Test-System
Kühlleistung
Fazit
Hier findet Ihr die Gallerie zum Review. Dort befinden sich noch einige Bilder die es nicht ins Review geschafft haben:
Galerie: Noctua NH-L12
*Einleitung und Danksagung*

Ich stelle euch heute weltexklusiv den neuen Low-Profile Kühler von Noctua vor – den NH-L12. Ob es dem kompakten Kühler gelingt einen kühlen Kopf zu bewahren und ob der Preis von ~55€ gerechtfertigt ist, werde ich in meinem Review versuchen zu klären.
An dieser Stelle geht erstmal ein großer Dank für das bereitstellen des Testsamples an Jakob Dellinger von




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem geht noch ein riesen Dank an den User slot108 für die wunderbare Hilfe bei der Erstellung der Award Grafiken.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler kommt in einem 180 x 190 x 140mm kleinem Karton in weiß-braunem Gewand daher. Auf der Verpackung bewirbt der Hersteller sein Produkt mit den wichtigsten Eckdaten des Kühlers, den Spezifikationen der mitgelieferten Lüfter sowie einer kurzen Beschreibung in insgesamt acht verschiedenen Sprachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Doch nicht nur mit den Daten des Kühlers weiß Noctua zu überzeugen, auch die sehr umfangreiche  Ausstattung kann sich sehen lassen. Man liefert dem Kunden alles was für die Montage und den späteren Betrieb nötig ist und sogar etwas mehr. 
Da so ein kleiner Kühler ohne Lüfter würde wenig Sinn machen würde legt Noctua zwei High-End Lüfter aus der aktuellen Produktpalette bei  – den NF-B9 und den NF-F12. Beide Lüfter zusammen haben bereits einen Wert von knapp über 30€ und haben die Noctua typische Farbkombination. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben den hochwertigen Lüftern sind noch viele verschiedene Kabel im Packet enthalten. Mit dem Y-Kabel ist es möglich zwei Lüfter an einem Anschluss zu betreiben. Das Kabel ist 4-polig und lässt damit auch eine Regelung der beiden angeschlossenen Lüfter mittels PWM Signal zu. Für Leute die es etwas leiser mögen liegen zwei Low Noise Adapter(LNA) Kabel bei. Diese Kabel sind nichts anderes als kleine Widerstände welche die Betriebsspannung des Lüfters und damit einhergehend die Umdrehungen und die Lautstärke absenken. Falls ein Lüfter-Anschluss in unerreichbarer  Ferne scheint, so kann man mit dem mitgelieferten 30 cm langen Verlängerungskabel eigentlich jeden Anschluss auf dem Mainboard erreichen. 
Falls nicht alle Lüfter auf dem Kühler zum Einsatz kommen, so kann man die diese mit den enthaltenen Schrauben oder Antivibrations-Noppen auch als Gehäuselüfter einsetzen. Doch als ob der Lieferumfang nicht schon umfangreich genug wäre, legt Noctua noch eine große Tube der hauseigenen NH1 Wärmeleitpaste mit ins Packet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Anleitung beschreibt die Montage sowohl auf AMD als auch auf Intel Systemen, dazu kommt Noctuas bewährtes SecuFirm2 Montagesystem zum Einsatz.
Um das ganze Packet abzurunden gibt Noctua satte sechs Jahre Garantie auf den Kühler und die Lüfter.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Technische Daten und Besonderheiten*

*Kühler*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der NH-L12 bietet insgesamt vier Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6 mm sowie insgesamt 60 Lamellen, welche die Wärme zuverlässig abführen sollen. Mit dem flexiblen Doppellüfter-System kann der Kühler ganz an die Ansprüche des Nutzers angepasst werden. Im Einzellüfter-Modus mit dem NF-B9 Lüfter erreicht der Kühler eine Höhe von lediglich 66 mm und sollte damit Platz in jedem noch so flachem Gehäuse finden.  Wer etwas mehr Platz zur Verfügung hat und auf eine bessere Kühlleistung nicht verzichten will, kann auf den Doppellüfter-Modus setzen. Mit 93 mm Höhe ist dieses Setup immer noch flach genug um in kleinen Gehäusen Platz zu finden. Vom Sockel bis zu der Unterseite der Lamellen sind 43mm Platz, damit passen auf jeden Fall RAM Module in Standardhöhe unter die Lamellen, wenn der Kühler in dieser Ausrichtung montiert wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bodenplatte des Kühlers ist vollkommen eben und leicht angeraut. Damit kann die Wärme der CPU noch etwas effektiver abgeführt werden. Sowohl die aus Kupfer bestehende Bodenplatte, als auch die Heatpipes wurden für ein einheitlicheres Äußeres und zum Schutz gegen Korrosion vernickelt.
Noctuas SecuFirm2 Multisockel-Montagesystem bietet eine große Kompatibilität mit vielen Sockeln von AMD und Intel (LGA2011, LGA1366, LGA1156, LGA1155, LGA775, AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+, FM1).Da auf einigen Intel basierte Mini-ITX Mainboards keine Backplate montiert werden kann wird der NH-L12 mit einem zusätzlichen Set Intel-Montagebolzen ausgeliefert, so dass der Kühler auch ohne die SecuFirm2 Backplate installiert werden kann.
Der kompakte Kühler ist für CPUs mit einer maximalen Verlustleistung von 95 Watt ausgelegt. Wie weit sich diese Grenze ausreizen lässt wird sich im Kühlungstest zeigen.

Weitere Informationen zum Kühler gibt es auf der Noctua Homepage:
Noctua.at - NH-L12
Noctua.at - NH-L12 Datenblatt

*Lüfter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Lüftern setzt Noctua auf seine aktuellen High-End Modelle. Weiter Details zu den Lüftern gibt es direkt auf der Noctua Homepage:
*NF-B9*
Noctua.at - NF-B9
*NF-F12
*Noctua.at - NF-F12

Einen Test zum NF-F12 von mir gibt es hier:
[User-Review] Noctua NF-F12 - Kleiner Lüfter mit sehr viel Puste

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Maße im Detail*

Die Höhe mit und ohne Lüfter ist ja bereits bekannt, ebenso die Höhe vom Sockel bis zu den Lamellen. Wer den Kühler aber in sehr kleinen und flachen Gehäusen verbaut ist auf jeden Millimeter angewiesen, von daher habe ich noch alle anderen Abstände nachgemessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Montage und Inbetriebnahme*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Montage erfolgt mit Noctuas bewährtem SecuFirm 2 Montage System. Das anbringen des NH-L12 geht schnell und einfach von der Hand und ist bei bereits ausgebautem Mainboard innerhalb von nicht mal 10 Minuten erledigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler lässt sich theoretisch beliebig in alle vier Himmelsrichtungen ausrichten, Noctua rät allerdings davor ab die Biegung der Heatpipes nach oben zeigen zu lassen, da die Kühlleistung eventuell beeinträchtigt werden könnte. Damit bleiben einem aber immer noch drei mögliche Montageausrichtungen. Das Ganze gilt natürlich nur bei Tower Gehäusen, wenn das Gehäuse liegt beziehungsweise das Mainboard im Gehäuse horizontal ausgerichtet ist, wird die Warnung hinfällig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der NH-L12 ragt je nach Orientierung über die RAM-Bänke des Mainboards, als schöner Nebeneffekt wird so gleich der RAM noch mit gekühlt. Selbst bei Vollbestückung aller vier RAM-Bänke gibt es keine Einschränkungen bei der Montage.
Das ganze Montagesystem wirkt sehr durchdacht und stabil. Bei der Befestigung des Kühlers können die Schrauben nicht überdreht werden, damit besteht keinerlei Gefahr einen zu hohen Anpressdruck zu erzeugen und damit eventuell den Sockel oder die CPU zu beschädigen.
Die Lüfter sind im Betrieb ohne LNA deutlich wahrnehmbar, egal ob man beide verwendet oder nur jeweils den 92mm oder 120mm Lüfter. Der Ton ist dabei eher dumpf. Setzt man den LNA ein hört man immer noch ein Betriebsgeräusch, welches aber auf einem angenehmerem Niveau liegt. Erst ab circa 800 Umdrehungen sind die Lüfter als wirklich leise zu bezeichnen.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Test-System*

Als Test-System kommt ein aktuelles LGA 1155 System zum Einsatz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler muss sich in den drei möglichen Lüfter-Konfigurationen jeweils mit und ohne LNA behaupten. Dazu wird die CPU jeweils mit einer Stunde Prime95 Custom belastet. Zusätzlich wird noch die Leistungsgrenze des Kühlers ausgelotet indem die CPU auf 4,2GHz übertaktet wird. Dabei lag eine Spannung von 1,17V an.

*Eine kleine Anmerkung:* Jede CPU ist anders und lässt sich bei unterschiedlichen Spannungen auf unterschiedliche Taktraten bringen, ebenso ist der Temperaturentwicklung jeder CPU unterschiedlich. Von daher ist also Vorsicht geboten beim übertakten grade mit nicht so leistungsfähigen Kühlern.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Kühlleistung*

*Eine kleine Anmerkung:* Um die Ergebnisse besser einordnen zu können sind Werte eines Thermalright True Spirit 140 mit in den Diagrammen enthalten. Es gilt zu bedenken das der Thermalright Kühler in einer ganz anderen Leistungsliga spielt, zudem handelt es sich um einen Tower Kühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowohl im Dual-Lüfter Betrieb als auch im Einzel-Lüfter Betrieb mit einem 120 mm Lüfter kann der NH-L12 selbst bei einer übertakteten CPU einen kühlen Kopf bewahren. Im 92mm Betrieb ist übertakten in geringem Maße noch möglich, solange man keinen LNA verwendet. Bei einer CPU mit Standardtakt macht der Kühler, egal in welcher Lüfter-Konfiguration stets eine gute Figur.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Fazit*

Der Kühler liefert gemessen an der Größe eine sehr beeindruckende Kühlperformance. Selbst mit einer übertakteten CPU wird der NH-L12 noch gut fertig, zumindest solange mindestens ein 120mm Lüfter zum Einsatz kommt. 
Die Montage geht sehr einfach und schnell von der Hand und macht einen sehr stabilen und durchdachten Eindruck. 
Die Verarbeitung des Kühlers ist auf einem extrem hohem Niveau, unsaubere gefertigte Stellen oder verbogene Lamellen sucht man vergebens. Der Lieferumfang ist riesig und bei der Lüfter-Ausstattung setzt Noctua auf seine aktuellen High-End Modelle. Der Preis von 55€ mag auf den ersten Blick vielleicht etwas hoch erscheinen, schaut man sich jedoch mal die Einzelpreise der Lüfter und des Zubehörs an, wird schnell klar das man hier ein sehr gutes Packet zu einem exzellenten Preis bekommt.
Aufgrund der guten Leistung, der hervorragenden Verarbeitung und des enormen Lieferumfang hat sich der Kühler ein „Gold-Brain“ verdient.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls euch das Review gefällt würde ich mich über einen netten Kommentar oder ein klick auf "Danke" freuen. Aber auch für Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich immer offen.


----------



## Braineater (2. März 2012)

*AW: Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

So der weltweit erste Test zum NH-L12. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Tiz92 (2. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Mir gefällts sehr gut.  Bravo. Wüsste nicht was verbessern, mach es ja selbst nie.


----------



## Braineater (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Danke.
Mir sind da schon ein paar Dinge eingefallen die noch mit rein könnten


----------



## norse (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

nach diesem ansich guten Test weiß ich immernoch nicht wie gut der kühler ist, da: Kein vergleich mit anderen. Das wäre von Nöten da in jedem Testsystem die Werte anders sind. mit Anhaltspunkte könnte man das ja vergleichen aber so schade...

ansonsten gut geschrieben, super Bilder und übersichtlich gestaltet


----------



## Braineater (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

ich hab sonst nur tower kühler ala hr-02 und true Sprit 140 zum vergleich da und ich dachte ein vergleich wäre etwas unfair, da die beiden Kühler eine viel höhere Leistung haben


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Schönes Review, schicke Bilder 

Ein Vergleich mit einem anderen Kühler (auch wenn der leistungsstärker ist) hätte ich auch interessant gefunden. 

Mich irritiert es etwas, dass der Kühler selbst mit LNA noch hörbar ist. In der Preisklasse erwarte ich da mehr. Ein Video oder so fände ich klasse.


----------



## Braineater (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

ich hab grade einen true spirit zum reviewen hier, damit mach ich die gleichen runs. Ich werd die Werte mal noch mit einpflegen. hab eh noch ein kleines update vorbereitet


----------



## Softy (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Super  Du kannst ja erwähnen, dass Top-Blower konstruktionsbedingt nie wirklich mit Tower-Kühlern mithalten können


----------



## Braineater (3. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Kleines Update zu den Maßen, der Rest kommt morgen


----------



## Jarafi (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Der Preis ist viel zu hoch für die gebotene Kühlleistung, da bekommt man leistungsstärkere Modelle für weniger die auch leiser sind.

Greets


----------



## Braineater (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Naja wie mans nimmt, ich finde den Preis nicht so übel. Die beiden Lüfter kosten ja einzeln immerhin schon knapp 30€. Eventuell sollte Noctua in betracht ziehen den Kühler auch einzeln anzubieten. Zumal gehen die Preise sicherlich auch noch etwas runter, der Kühler ist ja grade mal ca eine Woche auf dem Markt


----------



## Jarafi (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Klar, nur zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sehe ich da keinen Sinn.

Kannst was genaueres zur Lautstärke des Lüfters sagen?


----------



## Braineater (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Die Preise liegen ja aktuell sogar noch über der UVP, ich schätze in ein paar Wochen hat sich das gegeben.

Hab ein bissl was zu den Lüftern in dem Abschnitt technische Daten geschrieben.

Also die Lüfter sind beide nicht die leisesten, ohne LNA hört man beide deutlich. Es ist ein eher dumpferes Luftrauschen ohne irgendwelche nebengeräusche. Benutzt man den LNA wird das ganze leiser, ist aber immer noch wahrnehmbar...leider, da beide Lüfter dann immer noch knapp über 1000 Umdrehungen haben. Wenn man das Ganze am Mainboard über PWM auf so ~800 Umdrehungen runterregelt, kann man die Lüfter als leise bezeichnen.


----------



## McZonk (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Vielen Dank für den Test! 

Was mir gegenwärtig (neben den bereits mehrfach angeführten Leistungsvergleichen mit anderen Kühlern) auch noch fehlt: Du sprichst immer von "LNA", aber was heißt das denn konkret? 3,4,5..7 Volt? Das wäre doch mal ganz interessant zu wissen. Wenn dem Kühler dann schon Serienlüfter beiliegen: in welchem Drehzahlband lassen diese sich denn mit PWM regeln? Das sind mal noch zwei kleine Vorschläge um dein Review noch etwas auszubauen und facettenreicher zu gestalten.


----------



## Braineater (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Die Mindestgeschwindigkeit beider Lüfter über PWM ist in den Tabellen zu finden.

Bei den LNAs kann ich leider nicht nachmessen, aber es müssten 7V Adapter sein


----------



## McZonk (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Okay, dann beim nächsten Elektronikeinkauf mal ein Multimeter bedenken, die Teile sind auch für andere Dinge praktisch 

Zu den Drehzahlen: Tabelle hin oder her, ich nehme an das wurde aus den Spezifikationen übernommen. (Ich meinte das jetzt eher in Richtung Drehzahlkurve und zusätzlich Anlaufspannung bei analoger Regelung). Aber das wäre wohl nur ein Schmankerl, das natürlich kein Muss ist.


----------



## Braineater (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Achso, damit kann ich leider nicht dienen sry. Aber vll gibt es ein paar Einzeltests zu den Lüftern wo mehr drauf eingegangen wird.

Ich merks mir für den nächsten Kühlertest mal vor.

Danke für die Vorschläge bis jetzt, da ist vieles dabei an was ich garnicht gedacht hatte beim testen


----------



## Braineater (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

So die Werte sind nun aktualisiert wurden, die anderen Vorschläge nehme ich mir fürs nächste Review vor


----------



## Raspo (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Mich würde nen Vergleich zu nem Big Shuriken brennend interessieren.
Ist ja dasselbe Einsatzgebiet.

Die interne Grafik war bestimmt ausgeschalten, wird dann die 95W TDP trotzdem ausgereizt ?
Kenn mich aber bei Intel nicht wirklich aus.

Ansonsten super Review, darauf habe ich gewartet.


----------



## Braineater (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Ich kann jetzt nur angaben zu den Werten machen die CoreTemp liefert und da waren es bei Standardtakt ca 60 Watt und mit OC 95 Watt was die CPU angeblich verbraucht hat. Alles ohne aktive interne Grafik, da ich nur ein P67 Board habe


----------



## Sanyassin (4. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Schicker test.

Interessant wäre ein vergelich zwishcen dem Noctua und dem original --> ThermalrightAXP 140.

Gleiches Konzept , ABER mit 140 mm Lüfter. Im HTPC Bereich für mich das NonPlusUltra.

Zumal der Preis dann doch eine ausschlaggebende Komponente ist--


----------



## Braineater (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Leider kann ich nur die Kühler als Vergleichsobjekte nehmen die ich hier habe. sry


----------



## Playa (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Putziger Lüfter ! - Ich mag irgendwie die Noctua Produkte. Da weiß man, was man hat ... 

Gutes Review btw !


----------



## Braineater (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Ich bin auch irgendwie Noctua Fan. Die Verarbeitung ist einfach immer verlässlich gut. Bin schon gespannt wann mal neue Performance Kühler kommen


----------



## DeadApple (9. April 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

gerade gekauft Aufgrudn deines Fazit, danke ich habe ewig nach einer Lösung gesucht für mein V 351b der Boxed lüfter ist so derb laut


----------



## Driver (25. April 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

2 fragen:
was ist lna?
welche kühlleistung hat er, wenn nur der 120mm lüfter saugend oben montiert wird?


----------



## derBoo (28. April 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Interessant zu wissen wäre, passt das Ding auf ITX Systeme, wo der Sockel direkt über dem PCIe Slot sitzt? Dann würde das Ding ja eine echte Marktlücke füllen.

Sogar die Montage in einem Lian Li Q07 wäre dann, wenn der 120mm Lüfter entfernt werden würde, locker möglich...


----------



## Braineater (30. April 2012)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*



Driver schrieb:


> 2 fragen:
> was ist lna?
> welche kühlleistung hat er, wenn nur der 120mm lüfter saugend oben montiert wird?


 
LNA = Low Noise Adapter

Ein von Noctua beigelegter Adapter der die Spannung auf 7V und damit einhergehend auch die Drehzahl senkt.

Zu der zweiten Frage habe ich leider keine Antwort, da der Kühler schon länger nichtmehr bei mir ist


----------



## seim (7. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Noctua NH-L12 - Ein cooler Winzling in gewohnter Noctua Qualität*

Ist es möglich die Lüfter umzudrehen?
Mein ITX Mainboard ist liegend montiert und so arbeiten die Lüfter bei geringer Drehzahl nicht der natürlichen Konvektion (a.k.a. "warme Luft zieht nach oben") entgegen.


----------

